# Substitute for Mustard?



## allensudz (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate mustard with a PASSION  and can't stand to look at it or even smell it.  Is there a substitute for mustard when putting a rub on a meat so that the rub sticks?  

I usually just make a creation rub when doing meat and then put it on everything and it turns out wonderful, but was curious if there was a substitute?


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually, you dont need to use mustard. I have only done it 2 times, and I find that I get a very nice bark without it.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 18, 2009)

I use mustard because I love it. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But I also use worchestershire sauce if I want a bit thicker bark and good flavour. 

Some Folks use Extra virgin olive oil which is nice.

One person posted that he uses soy sauce to good effect. 

I tried some thick Oyster sauce and liked that too. Strange but good taste with that one. Not for someone who is allergic to seafood. 

There are lots of thing you can use.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 18, 2009)

I've used mustard in the past and haven't noticed any taste from it after smoking.  I use olive oil instead though.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never used mustard, and only have used oils a few times...mostly on the skin of whole birds.

The salt in your rub will draw moisture out of the meat when you toss is on (the more salt, the more water draws)...I just let it rest for a few minutes, gently turn and toss the rub on the next side/end until covered.

The bark can be enhanced with brown sugar added to the rub, or higher heat towards the end of the smoke. I have dusted spare ribs with brown sugar while hot at the last hour of smoking to build up the bark.

Eric


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 18, 2009)

I dont use anything just apply the rub to the meat. I have used yoshidas, soy sauce, and a spray of apple juice. They all work but I feel I get the same result without them.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 18, 2009)

Same for me, the mustard is nothing more than a binder once fully smoked but I pretty much always use olive oil, binds really well and is a lot less messy.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 18, 2009)

We usually use Olive Oil or Nothing at all except the rub.  We want to try mustard but haven't because this years Smoking has been a bust because of health issues.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 18, 2009)

as a fellow mustard-hater, i know what you mean, but i can promise you that it won't be there in the final product.

you can try extra-virgin olive oil, soy sauce, worcestershire sauce etc., but in my opinion after trying several, mustard is best; once again, absolutely no mustard taste will be left over in the end.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Sep 18, 2009)

I haven't ever used anything to "hold" the rub on and I find my barks quite tasty.

At the comps I have seen Olive Oil, Honey, and Parkay all used by various teams on multiple meats.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm the rest of them here the mustard is just a binder for the rub. It doesn't give or leave any taste to the meat. So fine you are so opposed to it just use something else like evoo or worcestershire sauce or nothing like I do. I have no problem getting my rub to stick cause like the word says Rub in the rub.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 18, 2009)

worcestershire..., that I might have to try.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 18, 2009)

Tip: When using Mustard, warm it for 30 seconds in the microwave, I hate using ice cold mustard and those Hospital type gloves have zero insulating effect. Actually I think they make things feel even colder. Brrrrrrrr!!


----------



## allensudz (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks guys...i thought about using olive oil but would never have guessed soy sauce


----------



## alx (Sep 18, 2009)

I use peanut oil.Saw a 5 star chef years ago use it on cedar plank-smoked fish.He mentioned since fish would cook quick-the peanut oil allows more smoke flavor-penetration.Works for me.....


----------



## smoken yankee (Sep 18, 2009)

I'v used Hines 57 instead of mustard many a time( a thin coat). Just .02


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 18, 2009)

As others have stated, I also use olive oil when I'm in the mood. Mustard does cookoff any aroma/taste in the coarse of smoking.


----------



## eman (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't mind the mustard , You can't taste it after the smoke.
 If you promise not to tell ,I'll tell you a great thing to use.
  On chicken ,pork or fish rub w/ thousand island dressing b4 coating w/ the rub. Haven't tried it on beef yet but i will.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 19, 2009)

and I have heard Mayo too-specily on chicken


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 19, 2009)

Remember me? Ever read one of my posts? I use maple syrup and honey on pork and the rub putty on beef. I'm sure I mentioned it at some point.


----------



## allensudz (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate mustard with a PASSION  and can't stand to look at it or even smell it.  Is there a substitute for mustard when putting a rub on a meat so that the rub sticks?  

I usually just make a creation rub when doing meat and then put it on everything and it turns out wonderful, but was curious if there was a substitute?


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually, you dont need to use mustard. I have only done it 2 times, and I find that I get a very nice bark without it.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 18, 2009)

I use mustard because I love it. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But I also use worchestershire sauce if I want a bit thicker bark and good flavour. 

Some Folks use Extra virgin olive oil which is nice.

One person posted that he uses soy sauce to good effect. 

I tried some thick Oyster sauce and liked that too. Strange but good taste with that one. Not for someone who is allergic to seafood. 

There are lots of thing you can use.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 18, 2009)

I've used mustard in the past and haven't noticed any taste from it after smoking.  I use olive oil instead though.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never used mustard, and only have used oils a few times...mostly on the skin of whole birds.

The salt in your rub will draw moisture out of the meat when you toss is on (the more salt, the more water draws)...I just let it rest for a few minutes, gently turn and toss the rub on the next side/end until covered.

The bark can be enhanced with brown sugar added to the rub, or higher heat towards the end of the smoke. I have dusted spare ribs with brown sugar while hot at the last hour of smoking to build up the bark.

Eric


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 18, 2009)

I dont use anything just apply the rub to the meat. I have used yoshidas, soy sauce, and a spray of apple juice. They all work but I feel I get the same result without them.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 18, 2009)

Same for me, the mustard is nothing more than a binder once fully smoked but I pretty much always use olive oil, binds really well and is a lot less messy.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 18, 2009)

We usually use Olive Oil or Nothing at all except the rub.  We want to try mustard but haven't because this years Smoking has been a bust because of health issues.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 18, 2009)

as a fellow mustard-hater, i know what you mean, but i can promise you that it won't be there in the final product.

you can try extra-virgin olive oil, soy sauce, worcestershire sauce etc., but in my opinion after trying several, mustard is best; once again, absolutely no mustard taste will be left over in the end.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Sep 18, 2009)

I haven't ever used anything to "hold" the rub on and I find my barks quite tasty.

At the comps I have seen Olive Oil, Honey, and Parkay all used by various teams on multiple meats.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm the rest of them here the mustard is just a binder for the rub. It doesn't give or leave any taste to the meat. So fine you are so opposed to it just use something else like evoo or worcestershire sauce or nothing like I do. I have no problem getting my rub to stick cause like the word says Rub in the rub.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 18, 2009)

worcestershire..., that I might have to try.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 18, 2009)

Tip: When using Mustard, warm it for 30 seconds in the microwave, I hate using ice cold mustard and those Hospital type gloves have zero insulating effect. Actually I think they make things feel even colder. Brrrrrrrr!!


----------



## allensudz (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks guys...i thought about using olive oil but would never have guessed soy sauce


----------



## alx (Sep 18, 2009)

I use peanut oil.Saw a 5 star chef years ago use it on cedar plank-smoked fish.He mentioned since fish would cook quick-the peanut oil allows more smoke flavor-penetration.Works for me.....


----------



## smoken yankee (Sep 18, 2009)

I'v used Hines 57 instead of mustard many a time( a thin coat). Just .02


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 18, 2009)

As others have stated, I also use olive oil when I'm in the mood. Mustard does cookoff any aroma/taste in the coarse of smoking.


----------



## eman (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't mind the mustard , You can't taste it after the smoke.
 If you promise not to tell ,I'll tell you a great thing to use.
  On chicken ,pork or fish rub w/ thousand island dressing b4 coating w/ the rub. Haven't tried it on beef yet but i will.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 19, 2009)

and I have heard Mayo too-specily on chicken


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 19, 2009)

Remember me? Ever read one of my posts? I use maple syrup and honey on pork and the rub putty on beef. I'm sure I mentioned it at some point.


----------

